# Hello my friends, since Perú



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello friends, how are you? I hope you are ok, I started my last cycle at school in August, if i make my last test good ill be graduated in December. As u know I wanted to go to CIA, I dont know what i need for getting a co-signer, is there people interested in being being co-signers??, i sometimes ask that even it sounds silly cuz its my dream. I asked to my uncles who live in NJ but it seems they cant, thye have many loans.

If u dont remember me, I study in Perú, at lcb. This semester i work in the restaurant from the school once at week. I like it, i have a new crazy chef ,he just came from France with a michelin star. I remember the 2 first weeks, he just shouted and he still shouts, but he always said: Read ur recipy, read your recipy and i remember i was doing a persil coulis, and the recipy said put it in bain marie, well i did it, the chef always says do what your recipy says. The clorophile (clorofila) died in 1 hour, and the chef said, what did u do?? he became crazy and started to insult me in english cuz he cant speak spanish very well, and kept insulting and insulting, he was crazy.

After the service, i went to talk to him, and i talked to him he shoul treats me better cuz im at school, im an student, and i dont know how the manners are in France , or how things work ina professional restaurant, but here we are very traditional, and it wasnt my mistake, it was what the recipy said and when i wanted to ask him, he just said , READ YOUR RECIPY.We had a big discussion, people still talk about that discussion cuz it was a discussion in english near the classrooms, imagine people wondered a discussion in english?. Since then, he doesnt shout me, hehe, he tells me what it´s wrong, but he knows im a good student, im just and student, not a cook.

Yesterday he shouted people as always, but he treated me well, i have learnt a lot, about organization with him, i realize that. He still shouts hard, but i see now being the head of a restaurant is not easy and sometimes people is not responsible. People just want to work and never help others or never stay more time, just looking the clock for going home. He congratulated me yesterday , he said: he writes what i say, he does what i want, If i say make the mise en place of the butter he has made it and please if u dont come to class, ask Gustavo cuz he hears me. I couldnt believe it, but it happened.

I had doubts about being a cook, but now i want to try to be one, lets see what happen, i love the adrenaline at the restaurant, when he says, i want 9 pork carre, and have to get 2 big pans, make eveything, have ur dishes hot and make them nice, as he says cook with love. And the most important its not just cooking you can read a lot, i got 2 books, one from the CIA and the other from wayne gisslen, i was reading, wow, theres a lot i didnt know, its interesting like a book for boys, i like reading it, i want that, being a cook who kows about business, nutrition, sciences, its interesting.

Now i ask why some chefs hate you when you are a good student,2 of my chefs hate me, always try to make me feel bad, i dunno why, but fortunatelly most of the chefs like me, I like being at school, maybe cuz i dont have anything to do at home and i want to help chefs at school.

Now i dunno what ill do after i end the school, a cruiseship,, stay here (i love the peruvian food and the gastronomy about how it appeared, hot the native food mixed with spanish, african, italian, chinese, japanese and french food), i would like to work in a good hotel or restaurant in other country i dont care the money, i care how much i can learn, i really want to learn.

I would like to go to the usa cuz i have relatives there, specially to NY, do u know any web where chefs need helpers? so i can work for sometime abroad or do externships, i want to see how big restaurants work. Is there any way for getting a co-signer from the USA? im serious, but really i would like to get a job or externship, im not a chef, not a perfect cook, but im a 22 years old guy who can stay cooking 14 hours at day if u need, if i have responsabilities and if the objective is getting the best. I really want to do it.

And as u now, if u want to know about peruvian food, just send me an email: [email protected] , or if u visit here, dont have doubts for calling me, we can cook together, and always smile even the days are cloudy, bad things last short time, making someone happy lasts all your life, making your customer smile in your restaurant will fill your heart much time. a big hug ! I hope u understood my english.

See u!!!!!

Gustavin


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Hola Gustavo,
I'm glad to hear you got those two books I recommended (Professional Cooking, and Professional Chef). I've been learning an awful lot by reading and studying them too.

doc


----------

